# Lamb Chops



## retfr8flyr (Sep 19, 2015)

I did a Lamb Chop cook on my Big Joe Friday for dinner and I think they came out very good. The wife was very happy and that's what counts. I have never been much for Lamb but my wife loves it, so I promised her I would make some chops. I ended up doing them in a marinade of lemon juice, lemon zest from 1/2 lemon, thyme, rosemary, EVO, crushed garlic, just a pinch of cayenne pepper and some kosher salt. Let them sit in the marinade for 2 hrs and then washed them off, patted dry and added salt and fresh pepper. Cooked them on the lower level grill setting, for 3 minutes a side, at about 700°. Dome was saying 600° so I am guessing the temps at the lower lever were 700° or more. I never really cared for Lamb in the past but I really liked these, so will definitely be doing more Lamb in the future. I even remembered to take some pics, so here they are.

All ready to go on the grill.

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops_zpsx9lwxjac.jpg.html

On the grill.

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops1_zpshm0a2xdu.jpg.html

First flip.

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops2_zpsnbwee7wi.jpg.html

Off the grill and ready to plate.

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops3_zps8lxuvebp.jpg.html

Plated up.

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops4_zpsqnjhcean.jpg.html

First cut, perfect!!

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/retfr8flyr/media/Lamb Chops/chops5_zps5ve3hguy.jpg.html


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice looking lamb chops!  As always...a happy wife equals a happy life!

Mike


----------



## msuiceman (Sep 20, 2015)

nice! I just can't pay the $$$ for loin chops, but I'm just jealous. I bet they were fantastic!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 20, 2015)

You would love the festival put on by the big Greek church here every Labor Day weekend. The aroma of grilling lamb fills the air, along with music and sun. Or, sometimes, rain.













grilling_chops.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 20, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> nice! I just can't pay the $$$ for loin chops, but I'm just jealous. I bet they were fantastic!


I am surprised by your post. Lamb in my area is way down in price, I only paid a little over $5lb for these chops. That's much cheaper than steak. Boneless leg of lamb is only $4.99lb. They really were fabulous tasting and I will be doing much more Lamb in the future.


----------



## msuiceman (Sep 20, 2015)

huh, for some reason loin chops command a crazy premium here.. I can usually get a rack of ribs cut into chops for about 6 bucks per pound (sometimes more, sometimes less). whole lamb for ~2.60/lb and about the same for shanks. i'll have to contact the slaughterhouse and see if they have any deals. maybe it was a banner year for lamb?


----------



## art hubler (Sep 21, 2015)

has any one smoked a leg of lamb we raise a couple of sheep for freezer


----------



## jjgrillbilly (Sep 29, 2015)

I have smoked a few bone in and butterflied legs. they turn out great.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 29, 2015)

I've done boneless leg of lamb before  and it always turned out great. With a boneless, you can lay it open and get the spices inside good. Then you can roll it up and tie it and it cooks great, very evenly without getting over done in any spots.


----------

